# garcia-mitchell 600a 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nice shape with boz,papers and accessories
asking $50 shipped p/p obo


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$40


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

maybe a trade?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

no longer for sale


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll take this reel off your Hands fish bucket


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks
reel sold 
pm sent


----------

